# I told my neighbor to shut up



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

well.. not quite. I politely asked them to "please lower your voice.." I live in a dorm and the walls are very thin. My neighbor and a friend of his chatted loudly from 12-2am like he has no neighbors. I have to get up at 6am today! but they are chatting and laughing hysterically like there's no tomorrow. I banged on the wall lightly to try to get them to shut up, but it didn't work. After 20 min, I started to get a headache and just couldn't stand their voice (and their voices are not pleasant at all, dorky voices). So I finally gathered my courage and knocked on their door and asked them to lower their voice. One of the guys said sorry, but they just kept chatting, only with a smaller volume.... I should've told to shut the hell up and threatened to report them.. but my SA stopped me from doing that. Now I can't sleep anymore.. sigh... I hate dorms. The food sucks, and I have to put up with this.. :wife


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Good for you. It's appalling how inconsiderate some people are, and sometimes there's nothing else but to go up to them.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

tell em to shut the **** up. seriously , ull feel alot better afterwards. venting on message boards arnt as satisfying as venting in real life right in someones face. be prepared to fight. well, thats just me, cuz i don't give a ****


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm incapable of yelling at anyone outside my family. I'm such a coward..

I just got up with a terrible headache.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Took a lot of guts to go over there. :nw


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

deoxygenated said:


> I'm incapable of yelling at anyone outside my family. I'm such a coward..


Hey, don't start nitpicking. You did good.


----------



## ScottishSamurai (Jun 29, 2006)

deoxygenated said:


> I'm incapable of yelling at anyone outside my family. I'm such a coward..
> 
> I just got up with a terrible headache.


Same here. Even if my precious sleeping time was violated by a neighbour or the like I'd just have to sit and stew.


----------



## total-imperfection (Jul 9, 2006)

yay for you! im always shouting at my neighbours ha ha! we dont like them, even throw water at them!


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

> So I finally gathered my courage and knocked on their door and asked them to lower their voice.


I would at least call this a little victory. 
I know i wouldn't done anything at all.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I could do that right now. There are little kids screaming and carrying on just outside my window. I'm sick of all the little brats around here...


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

My_Shrink said:


> > So I finally gathered my courage and knocked on their door and asked them to lower their voice.
> 
> 
> I would at least call this a little victory.
> I know i wouldn't done anything at all.


Yes, this is a biggy! To knock on someones door, and ask them to lower their voices, wow! I don't have that in me.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That's great that you had the courage to say something to them, and you know what? Politeness is the way to go...usually. :b I know how you feel about dorm life. I live in a dorm when I am away at school and I know that some people who live in the dorms are just not respectful. They don't care if someone else has at 8:30 class when they have a 10:00 class, etc.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Go you! :banana


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

should had shown up naked with a hammer and with crazy hair and yelled "the unabomber is here"


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I truely don't understand why some people are so inconsiderate!!! :mum 

Last night at around 1:30am, 2 people (not my neighbors) started talking loudly for like 30 min right outside the hallway near my room. I just couldn't stand their voices and asked them to lower their voices (another triumph), but they don't really understand what quietness means, and continued talking!! But about 5 min later, they went elsewhere.

And tonight, at around the same time, they started chatting again, at the same place.. Now I don't have the courage to tell them to shut up again, cus they simply don't care if people are sleeping or not. Their conversation is the most important to them, and this is like the best time for them to chat, and here is the best spot..........

I can't wait to go back home! :rain


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

deoxygenated said:


> I can't wait to go back home! :rain


 :hug


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

The best thing to do in dorms is learn to sleep with the music playing or a loud fan going to help drowned out the noise. Personally i can't sleep with earplugs in but you might try that.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

deoxygenated said:


> I truely don't understand why some people are so inconsiderate!!! :mum
> 
> Last night at around 1:30am, 2 people (not my neighbors) started talking loudly for like 30 min right outside the hallway near my room. I just couldn't stand their voices and asked them to lower their voices (another triumph), but they don't really understand what quietness means, and continued talking!! But about 5 min later, they went elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Do you have an iPod? My room mate was seriously nocturnal. And my dorm was right across from the most social/obnoxious kid on our floor (thank god he flunked out after first semester). You should try to fall alseep to soothing music to block out the chatting.


----------

